# Need really good, creepy, spooky organ music......



## HalloweenHouseParty

Disney Haunted Mansion comes to mind, but not sure how good the sonic fidelity is, since it was made a million years ago. 
I googled it and generated the following:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XOfE96ABFI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGNCYOQptZs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oigZEt99WdI (Toccata and Fugue)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMcmWOF22Fo


----------



## Sauron the Great

Thanks have all of those already, just love good spooky organ music....


----------



## Dark lord

I also have a large collection of "haunted organ" music for my skelly playing organ music - I can email you some......PM me


----------



## 22606




----------



## Dinosaur1972

Verne Langdon has a bunch ... 1973's Phantom of the Organ, 1974's Music for Musicians, 1973's Haunted Seance. Plenty of classical organ music by Bach would work, too.


----------



## Rania

A few of my tracks are:

Halloween Pipe Organ Suite 3 - The Church Organ All Stars
Suite Gothique, Op. 25: IV. Toccata - Armand Belien
Cathedral Ruins - The Midnight Syndicate
Haunted Organ - Scary Halloween Music
Frightening Halloween Music - Scary Halloween Music

all on Itunes.


----------



## Sauron the Great

Dark lord said:


> I also have a large collection of "haunted organ" music for my skelly playing organ music - I can email you some......PM me


PM sent and thanks!


----------



## Dark lord

Always happy to help with SFX ! Nothing like some good scary / haunting organ music on Halloween !!


----------



## Sauron the Great

Dark lord said:


> Always happy to help with SFX ! Nothing like some good scary / haunting organ music on Halloween !!


Thanks looking forward to your pm!


----------



## diggerc

http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/HAUNTMUSIC/Preisner_-_Funeral_music_(organ).mp3


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

My favorite one is the one from the movie "the Ghost and Mr. Chicken".

I got mine off of iTunes.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/ghost-mr.-chicken-haunted/id493496252


----------



## Sauron the Great

diggerc said:


> http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/HAUNTMUSIC/Preisner_-_Funeral_music_(organ).mp3


I have that one and LOVE IT!

That is the "tone" I love...........


----------



## chiklette

Try this site:
http://www.halcyondaysmusic.com/vintage-halloween.php

might have some good options for you.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Here's a few more - classical tunes with somewhat haunting organs

Tocatta 
Piece heroique in b minor
(both by Imrich Szabo)

Fantasia & Fugue in G minor (by Miklos Spanyi)

I got mine off of iTunes.


----------



## hudsonvalleyguy

dark lord said:


> i also have a large collection of "haunted organ" music for my skelly playing organ music - i can email you some......pm me


midnight syn... Good ****...


----------



## Tiki Steve

I found alot of great stuff at my local library and burned it to my Lap-Top for the MP3 player.... $0.00 Perfect!! [/B]


----------



## Xiper113

Old post, I know - but I couldn't find my favorite on here, so here it is:


----------

